# What is the fastest way to lose belly fat?



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

My body is quite thin and slender, except for a layer of body fat right at my stomach. I might say that I have curves even. I'm 5'8 and 135 lbs. I'm quite thin compared to the other kids in 10th grade. It's really hard for me to gain weight(no matter how much I eat the weight will be lost quickly) and I get hungry every 2 or 3 hours after I've eaten. I've recently started planking a few days ago to gain muscles and abs 3 times a week(apparently I've read that crunches and sit-ups/push ups don't work no matter how many times you do them). I want to lose the layer of belly fat in my stomach to see how much progress I'm making on my abs. But how? My mom is against dieting and she won't let me get on the treadmill because she says I'm already very thin. What is the fastest way to lose belly fat without a diet/the treadmill? Can swimming work?

For more info on planking, visit: http://www.notyouraveragefitnesstip...ashboard-abs-plank-exercises-no-more-crunches


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

You're already light, so I'm not sure weight loss would be the best. Perhaps you should try putting on muscle. You might have to eat an absolute ****load of protein and carbs though if you're an ectomorph. Any fat around your waist is probably being accentuated by your body's overall thin build.

Seeing as you're only 15 there's a chance that your body will alter/improve on its own.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

You can't target specific areas to lose fat unfortunately. You're very young to be dieting unless you're very overweight (which you aren't) and it doesn't sound like you need to lose weight. If it really bothers you, you could try toning exercises etc but since you're only 15 your body will probably change a bit anyway as you get older.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

three words:

DanceDanceRevolution


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Lift weights bro, and do HIIT, mix it up & work your *** off.

Warm up, cool down, drink lot's of water, eat lot's of food (protein supps if you aren't getting 1gram per lb of bodyweight, is the general rule, but you're body will turn anything into anything really, it's unfathomably clever). If you start a good regime now, you're developing body and naturally high hormones will kick into overdrive and you will become a slab of meat in no time.

Think of it as a lifestyle, and not something you do sporadically.

Google is your friend, there are plenty of regimes that claim to be the be all and end all but it's really just a matter of finding whatever works and constantly switching it up to keep your body guessing.

Be creative!


(and losms right, spot reduction of fat cannot be done)


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Exercise won't make you lose weight most likely, just make you more fit. Just make sure you eat enough and do whatever you want. Running would be good for overall fat loss. Do you know your bodyfat%? If you have a layer of fat do cardio to drop it and work on doing weight stuff to bulk up.

Just swimming regularly would probably be perfect for you actually.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

The best way to lose bodyfat is a proper diet (e.g. not starving yourself), lifting weights and cardio.

Long story short: It's not gonna happen overnight.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

TheoBobTing said:


> You're already light, so I'm not sure weight loss would be the best. Perhaps you should try putting on muscle. You might have to eat an absolute ****load of protein and carbs though if you're an ectomorph. Any fat around your waist is probably being accentuated by your body's overall thin build.
> 
> Seeing as you're only 15 there's a chance that your body will alter/improve on its own.


I agree with thebobthing. You need to put on muscle. You can actually build the muscles in your abs by doing weighted sit ups. Post an average day of food intake for yourself. I am starting to believe that many ectomorphs overestimate how much they actually eat.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Abs are 75% kitchen and 25% exercise. Even if you do loads of abdominal and core building exercises, your muscles won't show until your body fat % dips below a certain point. Since you get hungry soon after eating, you need to eat a combination of slow burning protein and fiber. Google "tips on clean cutting" for diet/exercise recommendations.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Situps/crunches


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Odd. I'm a super skinny too, and I have the most defined abs of someone that doesn't work out I know. As you grow, I imagine it'll probably even out.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are getting hungry constantly I would suggest posting your diet and doing research in to it. If you are eating the wrong foods that burn and store quickly you will get hungry quickly and always have a little fat storage. In females this tends to be the belly area at least until breasts develop fully. Then your top and bottom tend to both grow making all clothes suddenly too short. 105lbs to 195lbs in about 2 years and I have experience with that problem.

If your diet is fine, portions are fine, and you are hungry constantly I suggest seeing a doctor. You may have something like a thyroid disorder making achieving any specific body type impossible without first treating that problem.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Glacial said:


> Situps/crunches


No



Meta14 said:


> Odd. I'm a super skinny too, and I have the most defined abs of someone that doesn't work out I know


Because your bodyfat is low



Akane said:


> If you are getting hungry constantly I would suggest posting your diet and doing research in to it. If you are eating the wrong foods that burn and store quickly you will get hungry quickly and always have a little fat storage. In females this tends to be the belly area at least until breasts develop fully. Then your top and bottom tend to both grow making all clothes suddenly too short. 105lbs to 195lbs in about 2 years and I have experience with that problem.
> 
> If your diet is fine, portions are fine, and you are hungry constantly I suggest seeing a doctor. You may have something like a thyroid disorder making achieving any specific body type impossible without first treating that problem.


I SEVERELY doubt a thyroid condition.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah don't do sit-ups that will only make it worse lols! xP


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I read somewhere that green tea helps.. I think I read that on this website actually and whats strange is there is a tetley green tea advertisement above quick reply. o_o


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

diet and exercise. you'd benefit more by increasing muscle rather than loosing body fat. you said yourself that your abs look defined so that means your body fat is low and you shouldnt focus on loosing more fat.

Lift weights. Make yourself a schedule, like monday you'll do chest/triceps/back, wednesday legs/core. friday biceps/shoulders/forearms, and sunday cardio. increase the weight gradually to continue muscle grwoth. Diet is VERY important.make sure you are getting enough carbs, proteins and fats to build up muscle. if you want to have a toned body, your best bet is to gain some muscle.

you probably have a fast metabolism thats all. Just make sure you eat more, and eat healthy.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Specifically for burning fat, you can hit it with diet, but long/mild aerobic work (jogging, cycling, elliptical, etc.) will be the best thing to get rid of fat. When you do aerobic workouts your muscles will work using carbs they have stored up, after about 20min, those stores run out and your body will then break down fat to use as fuel to prevent you from getting low blood sugar (your brain can pretty much only work off glucose/carbs while your muscles are fine using fat). If your goal is specifically to lose fat, this is really the way to go. Anabolic workouts (IE building muscle) conflicts with losing fat in itself because we don't have a specific switch that will at once shut off making fat and turn on building muscle, they will happen together, not to mention bulk muscle doesn't use fat for fuel. You can off course mix it up, having days for aerobic/weight loss and days where you do bulk workouts and take in a lot of calories to build.


----------



## Paradoxic (Feb 5, 2012)

Splitting up food into smaller portions but more meals per day, eating lots of fruits and vegetables, and cardio/light weights and high reps.


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

i can help u with that...if u really want to lose that fatty belly theres1 thing that will sure work,but first u have to understand that maybe its ur genetics,if it is it will b harder to achieve and harder to maintain...but since ur young* u dont have to do a strict diet or anything,u can still eat all the junk u want..just in less quantities,and do 60 minutes of jogging/jumping rope/or treadmill a day,that will gave u nice calfs,butts and abs,and it will also shred that thin layer of fat u want to killO_O


----------



## wiiliam445 (Feb 10, 2012)

I think the surgery is the fastest way to lose belly fat . Another way to lose belly fat that is exercise and walk. You should be tried exercise and walk it should be worked .


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Cesarean section.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> I SEVERELY doubt a thyroid condition.


The op states being thinner than most in her grade, finding it very hard to gain any weight, and being hungry constantly. If we ignore the perceived belly fat that may be nothing more than normal body condition we have the potential symptoms of a thyroid disorder or other metabolic disorder in the making. Far more common than you might think. There were 5 people in my grade of 100 that had thyroid problems with trouble gaining weight even if they had some fat somewhere on their bodies and my best friend's entire family has it.

I did say to rule some other things like diet out though. It's not like medical disorder is top of the list and the op never did list their average diet.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

(had to retype this when I realized your actually skinny)

You are quite skinny already, so you just need to gain muscle mass to even out your body. Don't worry about losing weight by exercising. That's a myth. (read http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1914974,00.html)

The more you exercises, the more you will eat.


----------



## Mykahara (Feb 15, 2012)

I think the best way is to eat low cholesterol food and doing a lot of exercises such as walking and jogging. Including fruits in your diet is also a great idea.


----------



## Mykahara (Feb 15, 2012)

*Loosing belly fat*

I think the best way is to eat low cholesterol food and do a lot of exercises such as walking and jogging. Including fruits in your diet is also a great idea. You should however note that loosing fat requires good diet discipline and being persistent in working out.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think cholesterol will have much of an effect on weight. Your body can't use cholesterol for energy, and while you do use energy to make it, that's such a small part of your body's energy usage that it really probably won't have much of an effect. Your body also doesn't really respond to taking in a ton of cholesterol in any appreciable way compared to say crabs (glucose), proteins (amino acids), and fat (fatty acids) which will cause insulin release from you pancreas, which causes fat to be made. 

Low cholesterol is good though because it lowers your LDL, which can cause cardiovascular disease.


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

fruits, veggies, and green tea.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cardio exercise. Drink lots of water. If you could change your goal toward being more fit overall, you'll probably feel better about yourself. If you're already fairly thin, just a week of running regularly will do wonders for that area of your anatomy. Try drinking one of those Gatorade G3s after each workout, since they contain almost no fat, but a significant amount of protein.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

lonelyjew said:


> I don't think cholesterol will have much of an effect on weight. Your body can't use cholesterol for energy, and while you do use energy to make it, that's such a small part of your body's energy usage that it really probably won't have much of an effect. Your body also doesn't really respond to taking in a ton of cholesterol in any appreciable way compared to say *crabs* (glucose), proteins (amino acids), and fat (fatty acids) which will cause insulin release from you pancreas, which causes fat to be made.
> 
> Low cholesterol is good though because it lowers your LDL, which can cause cardiovascular disease.


I had to read this a few times before I realized it was a typo.. :lol (crabs process cholesterol into glucose? Huh? Haha.)


----------



## bandofoutsider (Jan 5, 2012)

You're 15....don't worry about weight loss and weight lifting and all that just yet. There's a higher risk of injury w/ weight lifting at your age, particularly with your joints and the growth plate. Severe injury can cause a growth plate fracture, and you do NOT want that.

Sit-ups and crunches not developing ab strength is a misconception. However, there are three problems with this type of exercise 1) It is not the most effective way to build up core/ab strength (that would be isometric exercises imo) 2) they can cause a strain on your lower/mid back regions and 3) you have to do THOUSANDS of them to have any real, appreciable result.
For example, Manny Pacquiao does ~10,000 situps a day, and he looks like this:










But he also runs 8 miles a day and lives in the gym training.

My advice: do a lot of cardio work and body weight exercises. Get good at running/cycling/swimming/jogging/jumping rope/etc. Get your heart nice and strong. This will actually make weight training easier when you do begin it (around early adulthood). 
Also do a ton of body weight exercises, like pushups, pullups, squats, lunges, burpees, jumping jacks. Do a ton. Do them until you can't do anymore. There'll be much less stress on your body than if you were actually using weights, but you will still be exerting an appreciable level of effort while getting stronger and leaner.


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

I use the ab roller and do curl ups...try doing 100-200 curl ups every day for a month...it makes a huge difference and only takes five to ten minutes...pm me if you have any questions!


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Cryotherapy


----------



## garnislitton (Apr 20, 2012)

There are mainly three step lose belly fat is as follow.
1. Calories are the key to either weight gain or weight loss.
2. Exercise as a key component.3. Jump start your fitness routine.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

You can't just do cardio, sure it will help, but you will get MUCH faster results doing H.I.I.T (high intensity interval training), and takes even less time anyway 

And true, drink your green tea and pop those fish oils!!


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## fomor55 (May 7, 2012)

Workout, build muscle, eat lots of protein. The more muscle you have, the more calories your body will burn. Gaining muscle is long-term fat loss. And your body will fill out, making that fat less noticeable and more proportional. Do you drink sodas? Eat food/candy with simple/refined sugars? Cut those out and you will see results.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I've noticed since building up my muscles with lots of protien and working hard physically my body seems to burn calories with ease but it also means I have a serious appetite.


----------

